# langwarrin fauna and flora reserve(mornington peninsula)



## leviathan (Dec 28, 2010)

went to langwarrin fauna and flora reserve for a stroll the other day as it is just round the corner from me and found this little guy as soon as i walked in, im no lizard expert but is this a jacky dragon??
i have often been bushwalking throughout the peninsula and have never come across one of these guys before, also on the way back saw a beautiful little tiger snake but wasnt able to snap a photo, lots of garden skinks there too. and some beautiful birds
sptted 2 swamp harriers, kookaburras , tawny frogmouth and a spotted pardolote.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, it looks like a Jacky Dragon (_Amphibolurus muricatus_) to me.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 29, 2010)

Deffo a Jacky Dragon. There are lots down the peninsula way. Langwarrin Flora and fauna park has a few surprises..... swamp wallabies and bandicoots etc. Koalas too.


----------

